# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua nồi chiên không dầu phù hợp với nhu cầu



## Tee208 (28/7/18)

*Cấu tạo và nguyên tắc hoạt động của nồi chiên không dầu*
Để có thể chọn mua nồi chiên không dầu đúng và phù hợp với túi tiền và nhu cầu của gia đình bạn, chúng ta cần phải biết sơ qua về nguyên tắc hoạt động của nồi chiên không dầu.

Nồi chiên không dầu là gì? Có nên sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu không? Để trả lời hai câu hỏi này, mời bạn xem bài viết Nồi chiên không dầu là gì? Có nên dùng nồi chiên không dầu để nấu thức ăn
​*Cấu tạo:*
Về cơ bản một chiếc nồi chiên không dầu được cấu thành bởi 2 phần chính gồm một phần bên trên và một phần bên dưới, trong đó:

Phần bên trên của nồi là nơi có chứa một thanh dây nhiệt (thường gọi là dây mayso) sử dụng nguồn điện để đốt nóng và một quạt gió có chức năng thổi nóng.

Phần bên dưới của nồi là nơi có chứa một khay chiên có nhiệm vụ hứng chất lỏng và phía trong khay này sẽ là một rá chiên có thiết kế lỗ li ti để chất lỏng bên trên có thể dễ dàng chảy xuống khay.

Với hầu hết các sản phẩm nồi chiên không dầu cao cấp có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay thì 2 bộ phận khay và rá chiên (cả 2 đã được phủ một lớp chống dính) thường có thiết kế rời nhau, qua đó giúp bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh, chùi rửa.

*Hoạt động: *
Khi hoạt động, điện trở trong nồi chiên được đốt nóng lên nhiệt độ rất cao. Phía bên trên của điện trở này được đặt một chiếc quạt kim loại có khả năng chịu nhiệt độ cao có tác dụng thổi khí nóng xuống khay đựng thực phẩm bên dưới. Không khí trong nồi sẽ được làm nóng liên tục và có thể nóng tới 200 độ C.

Bộ phận quạt thổi luồng khí nhanh và mạnh lên toàn bộ thực phẩm. Dưới đáy của khay chiên được thiết kế với các gờ nổi lên có vai trò gần giống một loại cánh quat để định hình hướng di chuyển ngược lên của không khí nóng. Nhờ đó mà thực phẩm được chiên chín đều cả hai mặt trên dưới. _Bạn sẽ không cần lật thực phẩm trong quá trình chiên như cách chiên rán truyền thống._

*Mua nồi chiên không dầu cần chú ý điều gì? Chọn mua nồi chiên không dầu như thế nào?*
Khi chọn mua nồi chiên không dầu, bạn nên lưu ý 2 bộ phận là khay và giá chiên, Hãy đảm bảo rằng hai bộ phận này bền và dễ dàng vệ sinh.

Khi chọn mua nồi chiên không dầu bạn cần lưu ý các chức năng chiên cơ bản là làm giòn bánh, nướng thực phẩm, chiên thực phẩm…Với mỗi loại thực phẩm khác nhau thì nhiệt độ cần thiết để chiên cũng như thời gian chiên sẽ khác nhau và thường được mô tả chi tiết ở hướng dẫn sử dụng

*Chọn dung tích:* nồi chiên không dầu được thiết kế với dung tích từ 2-4L. Ban căn cứ vào nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình để mua loại phù hợp

*Chọn công suất:*
Công suất nồi chiên dầu hiện nay phổ biến vào khoảng từ 1.300W – 2.500W. Các sản phẩm có dung tích nhỏ thì công suất cũng chỉ cần 1.200 – 1.400W. Các dòng có công suất lớn thường là các sản phẩm có dung tích lòng nồi lên tới 4-5 Lít

*Chọn kiểu dáng:*
Cái này phù thuộc vào thẩm mỹ của chính bạn. Về cơ bản thiết kế cũng không khác nhau lắm, chủ yếu khác nhau ở màu sắc

*Chọn theo giá thành:*
Giá nồi chiên không dầu cũng dao động khá là nhiều, từ 1 tới 4 triệu. Giá thì đi theo chất lượng. Bạn nên theo dõi các chương trình khuyến mãi để có thể kiếm được các mã giảm giá, mã khuyến mãi giúp bạn có thể mua được hàng tốt mà giá rẻ

*Nồi chiên không dầu loại nào tốt?*
Trên thị trường hiện nay, số lượng các loại nồi chiên nướng không dầu rất đa dạng.Trong các thương hiệu nồi chiên không dầu hiện nay thì _nồi chiên không dầu Philips là tốt nhất (theo đánh giá của những người đã qua sử dụng)_

*Mua nồi chiên không dầu ở đâu?*
Theo ODRH, bạn nên mua ở các sàn thương mại điện tử như lazada, tiki, adayroi, lotte…Tại vì họ uy tín và có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi.  Nếu muốn giá rẻ hơn thì bạn có thể mua ở shopee ODRH xin gửi tới bạn một số gợi ý nồi chiên không dầu giảm giá tới hơn 40% để bạn có thể lựa chọn.


----------



## noichienkhongdau (27/2/20)

Chuyên phân phối chính hãng các loại nồi chiên không dầu Bảng giá nồi chiên không dầu chính hãng, an toàn khi sử dụng, giá rẻ hơn  tốt nhất hiện nay, hàng nhập khẩu chính hãng chất lượng, bảo hành lỗi đổi trả trên toàn quốc. Truy cập  để đặt nồi chiên không dầu để biết chi tiết


----------

